# SMOK R150 Minos Kit



## Nailedit77 (23/5/16)

150W power of R150 mod box and Minos tank teamed up R150 Minos Kit, which is your best choice for incredible experience! Minos tank features with two big air slots evenly spaced on the bottom; while R150 mode box with multiple protections. All that allows you feel the powerful and nice taste by the kit!

*THE KIT INCLUDES*
1 x R150 150W Mod box
1 x Minos Atomizer
1 x 0.35Ω Fused Clapton Dual Core (Pre-installed)
1 x 0.3Ω RBA Coil
1 x USB cable
1 x User Manual
Spare Parts

*SPECIFICATIONS*
Size: 50*26.5*77mm
Weight: 184.2g
Power Range: 6W-150W
Voltage Range: 0.35V – 8.00V
Resistance Range: 0.08Ω – 3.00Ω

*MINOS*
Size: 25mm x 49mm
Weight: 40g
Material: Stainless Steel
Thread: 510
Capacity: 2.5ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Smok is really pumping out new mods and tanks and starter kits like crazy. They just need to make a Smok Squonker and I can die happy


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Smok is really pumping out new mods and tanks and starter kits like crazy. They just need to make a Smok Squonker and I can die happy


A VW dual 18650 squonker? Quickly before you're forced to buy the Kanger one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

So much new hardware... I need to win the lotto to feed my fomo!!!!!


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Stosta said:


> A VW dual 18650 squonker? Quickly before you're forced to buy the Kanger one!



I'm going tot take the plunge and just get that Kangertech Dual 18650 Squonker. It will be my first "Stealer"tech (in Android terms to Kang is to steal) prodct I hope they live up to your hype Mr RapStar/HypeMan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> So much new hardware... I need to win the lotto to feed my fomo!!!!!



I play Lotto and never win so that option is a non-option now for me. 
Considering selling a kid and keeping 1, guaranteed money..


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm going tot take the plunge and just get that Kangertech Dual 18650 Squonker. It will be my first "Stealer"tech (in Android terms to Kang is to steal) prodct I hope they live up to your hype Mr RapStar/HypeMan.


I agree, will most def be getting the dripbox160. Cannot wait for it to land in SA!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

